# [DHCP] Configurer eth0 en dhcp ( résolu )

## leatherface

Bonjour à tous,

je viens d'installer une Gentoo et comme d'habitude j'ai suivi le superbe guide d'installation. Mais visiblement ce dernier n'est plus à jour notamment sur la partie configuration réseau.

Il n'y a plus de service net.eth0 mais network. Hors, je ne vois pas comment configurer eth0 en dhcp. J'ai essayé de lui passer 

```
ifconfig_eth0="dhcp"
```

 à l'ancienne mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

Je suis obligé de lui passer une conf statique.

```
ifconfig_eth0="192.168.0.245 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider sur ce coup ?

autre question je n'ai pas le bon hostname sur la console il me met localhost alors qu'un hostname -f me met bien « patriots.home.lan »

voici mon fichier hosts :

```
127.0.0.1 patriots.home.lan patriots localhost
```

Qu'ai-je mal fait ?Last edited by leatherface on Tue Oct 04, 2011 12:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bagghera69

Pour le réseau c'est dans etc/conf.d/net 

Il faut que tu ais 

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

Si tu n'as pas /etc/init.d/net.eth0 il te suffit de faire un lien vers net.lo

```

ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

Pour le hostname, si tu as changé le nom dans /etc/conf.d/net il faut redémarrer le service hostname puis te reconnecter :

```
/etc/init.d/hostname restart
```

----------

## leatherface

bonjour et merci pour ta réponse rapide.

Donc le fichier /etc/conf.d/network « ne sert à rien  » ?

parce que j'avais justement configuré net comme ça. Mais n'ayant pas net.eth0 je me suis rabattu vers lui.

le fait d'avoir « créé » net.eth0 a fait prendre en compte le bon hostname.

Merci beaucoup.

par contre il ne figure rien à son sujet dans /etc/conf.d/netLast edited by leatherface on Tue Oct 04, 2011 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bagghera69

 *Quote:*   

> quelle est la syntaxe à adopter pour le mettre dans /etc/conf.d/net ?

 

Pardon j'ai oublié de modifier le copier/coller   :Crying or Very sad: 

C'est dans /etc/conf.d/hostname qu'il faut modifier ton hostname

 *Quote:*   

> Donc le fichier /etc/conf.d/network « ne sert à rien » ? 

 

Sans doute que non mais perso ne m'en sers pas   :Very Happy: 

Ca à l'air d'être une configuration plus évolué.

Mais c'est une question que je suis déjà posé   :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

 *leatherface wrote:*   

> Donc le fichier /etc/conf.d/network « ne sert à rien  » ?

 

Non, pas sous Gentoo. Il a été ajouté à openrc pour avoir une conf dite "newnet" (par opposition à la conf classique dite "oldnet"), mais n'a pas été officiellement adoptée. Elle a par contre été adoptée par Funtoo.

Ceci dit, rien ne t'empêche de l'utiliser sous Gentoo aussi, ça marche (mais ce n'est pas officiellement supporté)

C'est surtout une conf plus facile à maintenir pour les développeurs d'openrc (à la base c'est le développeur initial de openrc qui l'avais introduite car il ne souhaitait pas maintenir tous les scripts réseau spécifiques) : c'est très simplifié côté code, et repporte la conf sur l'utilisateur qui configure beaucoup plus "manuellement" ses interface et cela lui demande de mieux maitriser les outils utilisés pour la conf car ce script fournit un degré moindre d'abstraction de la configuration.

----------

## engil

Salut, et désolé de squatter le thread, mais puisque Guilc a l'air au courant, est-ce qu'on pourrait m'expliquer ce changement dans la séquence de boot :

```

net.eth0        | *   You are using a bash array for config_eth0.

net.eth0        | *   This feature will be removed in the future.

net.eth0        | *   Please see net.example for the correct format for config_eth0.

```

Or net.example à l'heure actuelle (au moins sur mon système) est taggé oblsolète ...

Il faut s'inquiéter où bien le changement n'est pas pour tout de suite ?

Merci !

edit : et en disant ça, je me dit que j'utilise le wifi et que ça ne semble pas poser de problèmes ...

----------

## Poussin

c'est que tu ne regardes pas le bon net.example (/usr/share/doc/openrc-TAVERSION/net.example.bz2)

----------

